# Pineapples on pizza or no?



## carcass (Jan 18, 2021)

I have seen too many discussions on whether or not pineapples should be on pizza without a thread dedicated to it. With this new debate, do pineapples belong on pizza?


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 18, 2021)

no
i do not like it on pizza lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

*YES, THEY DO*


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 19, 2021)

no


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

I would like to be able to see which 2 weirdos voted yes. Change the poll please.


----------



## carcass (Jan 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would like to be able to see which 2 weirdos voted yes. Change the poll please.


*hides under the desk*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

@Spacey10 @Cubingcubecuber @CodingCuber vote yes in the poll.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @Spacey10 @Cubingcubecuber @CodingCuber vote yes in the poll.


@Nir1213 @rubik2005 @MJS Cubing balance it out.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

There we go! I've tried pineapple on pizza, and it just doesn't work for me. The smell is also absolutely gross


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

*Fruit doesn’t belong on pizza*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 19, 2021)

I love pineapples ngl. Pineapple pizza is fun to have from time to time.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> *Fruit doesn’t belong on pizza*


Well said! For the pineapple people, have ya'll tried putting Sour Patch on pizza?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> *Fruit doesn’t belong on pizza*


tomato awkwardly in the corner:
olive also in the corner:


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> tomato awkwardly in the corner:
> olive also in the corner:


Tomato *sauce*, and last i checked, sauce isn’t a fruit. also, olives suck


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Tomato *sauce*, and last i checked, sauce isn’t a fruit. also, olives suck


many people eat cherry tomatos on pizza. No true pizza lover could say that olives suck.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

Why pineapple on pizza is bad:
1. You're turning SpongeBob's homeless. What type of monster would do that to an innocent, joyful soul?
2. Gordon Ramsay hates pineapple on pizza. Try to argue with that guy.
3. It's like eating an apple in a burger.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 3. It's like eating an apple in a burger.


we do eat tomatoes on burgers very often ya know. Also I forgot to @Jam88


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> we do eat tomatoes on burgers very often ya know. Also I forgot to @Jam88


YESSSSS they absolutely belong
Please google: are pineapples good on pizza?








The definitive answer on whether you should put pineapple on pizza, according to top Italian chefs


We asked chefs their opinions on the contentious topic




www.independent.co.uk




overwhelmingly yes


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> we do eat tomatoes on burgers very often ya know. Also I forgot to @Jam88


You also put apples on them?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> tomato awkwardly in the corner:
> olive also in the corner:


Pepper also in the corner:


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Nothing but cheese, sauce and meat belongs on pizza. No fruits, vegetables or anything like that.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

I wonder what's the mods' position in this topic


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I wonder what's the mods' position in this topic


@abunickabhi likes pineapple


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @abunickabhi likes pineapple


pjk, brest, mike, mark,etc.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 20, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nothing but cheese, sauce and meat belongs on pizza. No fruits, vegetables or anything like that.


the italians widely eat basil on pizza. Are you putting that down too?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 20, 2021)

We need more people to vote on the poll!!!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 20, 2021)

Professional chef Gordon Ramsey says pineapple doesn't belong on pizza. ... Tomato sauce is an acidic food and so is pineapple. Too many acidic foods at once and you might melt your insides. If gordon says so, it is bad. pinapple bad on pizza


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 20, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @abunickabhi likes pineapple


I am neutral towards it. I do not mind it. I do not mind anything as long as it is vegetarian.

I am a vegetarian for the last 25 years, U' l U L U' L' U' l' U' L U2.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

Member Anti-Pineapple Pizza Pro-Pineapple Pizzarubik2005 xMJS Cubing xMicah Morrison xOwen Morrison xBenChristman xNir1213 xProStar xKardTrickKid_YT xOlor xGAN CUBER xTony Fisher xCraterCuberYT xqwr xGenTheThief xIcubezCodingCuber xDNF Cuber xJam88 xScollier xCubingcubecuber xSpacey10 xCubing Forever xAGuy27 xSH03L4C3 xPorcupine01 xPetrusQuber x


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Member Anti-Pineapple Pizza Pro-Pineapple Pizzarubik2005 xMJS Cubing xBenChristman xNir1213 xProStar xKardTrickKid_YT xCodingCuber xDNF Cuber xJam88 xCubingcubecuber xSpacey10 x


I will misquote your signature. You guys are allergic to correctness.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

One day somebody will find the cure for HIV, cancer, and the disease found in taste buds that likes pineapple on pizza.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

@PetrusQuber how could you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

I can't believe you've done this


Would it be better if I said I was indifferent perhaps
I don't really mind tbh lol


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I can't believe you've done this
> 
> 
> Would it be better if I said I was indifferent perhaps
> I don't really mind tbh lol


Can I put you in both?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2021)

Pineapple is not for Pizza. Pizza should have cheese and meat and tomato sauce.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

Does anyone know how to make the table centered? I tried clicking on format, center, but nothing happens


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 3, 2021)

No of course not. Here is the proof.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tony Fisher said:


> No of course not. Here is the proof.


Thank you!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2021)

What have you done...


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2021)

I was in an English zoom class, and our conversation turned to pizzas, then I asked who liked pineapple on pizza...

1 supporter, 2 against . However only 3 people voted so there are more hidden supporters within


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 9, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I was in an English zoom class, and our conversation turned to pizzas, then I asked who liked pineapple on pizza...
> 
> 1 supporter, 2 against . However only 3 people voted so there are more hidden supporters within


There are secret sympathizers among us.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nothing but cheese, sauce and meat belongs on pizza. No fruits, vegetables or anything like that.


Olive belongs on pizza...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nothing but cheese, sauce and meat belongs on pizza. No fruits, vegetables or anything like that.


peppers, olives, mushrooms, cherry tomato. (not to mention pineapple)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> peppers, olives, mushrooms, cherry tomato. (not to mention pineapple)


petition to add a sick emoji
no, never. As stated before, all fruit and vegetables do not belong on pizza except for tomato sauce


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> petition to add a sick emoji
> no, never. As stated before, all fruit and vegetables do not belong on pizza except for tomato sauce


what do you have against mushrooms and olives? It's classic traditional italian food. (Also I forgot basil in the previous post, that's a good one too.)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what do you have against mushrooms and olives? It's classic traditional italian food. (Also I forgot basil in the previous post, that's a good one too.)


Ok fine basil is good. but, I’m a purist. My favortie pizza is just cheese and maybe pepperoni.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok fine basil is good.


haha! we have advanced into enemy territory!


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nothing but cheese, sauce and meat belongs on pizza. No fruits, vegetables or anything like that.


Vegetables are good on Pizza, ex Jalapenos, olives, onions, but I agree with fruits.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2021)

Pineapple on pizza is somewhat like the E perm. It's not bad, but not so good either. It's somewhere in the middle of good and bad.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Pineapple on pizza is somewhat like the E perm. It's not bad, but not so good either. It's somewhere in the middle of good and bad.


It's love or hate.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 16, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> It's love or hate.


Then it's love for me tho


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Pineapple on pizza is somewhat like the E perm.


Your right, it is like e perm, its TERRIBLE


----------



## ProStar (Feb 16, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Your right, it is like e perm, its TERRIBLE



E-perm is one of my fastest PLLs and by far the highest TPS I get


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 16, 2021)

ProStar said:


> E-perm is one of my fastest PLLs and by far the highest TPS I get


the recognition is the slow part.


----------



## qwr (Feb 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Pineapple on pizza is somewhat like the E perm. It's not bad, but not so good either. It's somewhere in the middle of good and bad.


I'm not an extremist on the issue but I generally lean towards no pineapple just because I don't think the sour taste fits. Mushrooms, onions, and other veggies are much more fitting for the salty and savory pizza.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm not an extremist on the issue but I generally lean towards no pineapple just because I don't think the sour taste fits. Mushrooms, onions, and other veggies are much more fitting for the salty and savory pizza.


added you to the table (on the previous page)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm not an extremist on the issue but I generally lean towards no pineapple just because I don't think the sour taste fits. Mushrooms, onions, and other veggies are much more fitting for the salty and savory pizza.


onions= not sour at all


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 28, 2021)

pineapple on pizza is not oo


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> pineapple on pizza is not oo


So you have chosen life...


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

I dont love pinapple pizza but im gonna say pro pinapple,


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

It was getting buried, so here it is again

MemberAnti-Pineapple PizzaPro-Pineapple Pizzarubik2005xMJS CubingxMicah MorrisonxOwen MorrisonxBenChristmanxNir1213xProStarxKardTrickKid_YTxOlorxGAN CUBERxTony FisherxCraterCuberYTxqwrxGenTheThiefxMr. McCubingxMuaazCubes xRavagerous xAlgoCuber xIcubezCodingCuberxDNF CuberxJam88xScollierxCubingcubecuberxSpacey10xCubing ForeverxAGuy27xSH03L4C3xPorcupine01xPetrusQuberxscrubizilla
x


----------



## qwr (Feb 28, 2021)

can we have another thread about cilantro? absolutely disgusting and ruins any food it's in


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> can we have another thread about cilantro? absolutely disgusting and ruins any food it's in


Debatable.
EDIT- i dont love cilantro ethier but i dont think it ruins ALL food...


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2021)

We should have a cubing face-off to decide which side is correct.

Of course all puzzles will have to be solved with HK or a variant/adaption of HK


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Of course all puzzles will have to be solved with HK or a variant/adaption of HK


HA! Hk? i actually have no idea what that is.


ProStar said:


> We should have a cubing face-off to decide which side is correct.



We should!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> can we have another thread about cilantro? absolutely disgusting and ruins any food it's in


it's a fresh taste that puts clarity (okay getting a little meditative here) into every bite.
Gordon ramsay likes cilantro, so if you guys are going to use his "wise opinion" to diss pineapple, then your cilantro argument is shot.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> We should have a cubing face-off to decide which side is correct.
> 
> Of course all puzzles will have to be solved with HK or a variant/adaption of HK


Ahhhh, so we need a Cilantro Kociemba now. Gotcha. (typical Minnesotan...)


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it's a fresh taste that puts clarity (okay getting a little meditative here) into every bite.


it's like getting punched in my mouth 
absolutely dreadful


----------



## Scollier (Mar 2, 2021)

Cilantro goes perfect as a garnish on so many foods! I mean, you can't have a taco without cilantro, if you have ever tried eggs with cilantro, they are *amazing, *cilantro and lime go together wonderfully, so it can go on chicken, and so many types of meat, etc. This list could just keep going on.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2021)

CaliA said:


> yes!!



*Leave us.*


jk welcome to the forums!


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> many people eat cherry tomatos on pizza. No true pizza lover could say that olives suck.


olives are good, but thats an exception. Pineapples are poo

Cheese, olives, tomato *sauce*, are good, but pineapple? It makes it all weird and I would just pick the pineapples out. Little pests.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 22, 2021)

No pineapple on pizza


----------



## Ravagerous (Mar 23, 2021)

@topic A big NOOOO!!


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 23, 2021)

*The poll has reached its final verdict.*


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 23, 2021)

The real question is... do pineapples really belong on anything?


----------



## Scollier (Mar 23, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> The real question is... do pineapples really belong on anything?



Yes. Pizza.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> The real question is... do pineapples really belong on anything?


Yes. In Nutella.
which is probably even more controversial than pineapples on pizza oh well


----------



## Scollier (Mar 25, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Yes. In Nutella.
> which is probably even more controversial than pineapples on pizza oh well



Woahhhhh pineapples in nutella...I need to try that.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Woahhhhh pineapples in nutella...I need to try that.


It tastes good. Sweet, sour and savoury if you have it on toast as well.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 25, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> It tastes good. Sweet, sour and savoury if you have it on toast as well.


sounds like a bit much in the flavor department.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sounds like a bit much in the flavor department.


You're the one who likes pineapple on pizza


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> It tastes good. Sweet, sour and savoury if you have it on toast as well.


That sounds... strange. The next time my fam get pineapples (there pro pineapple on pizza  ) I'll try it.


----------



## Icubez (Mar 31, 2021)

Always Pineapples And Pineapples Can Go On Pizza


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 4, 2021)

Never liked pineapples on a pizza, I appreciate the taste of it in another dish but heck no pizza.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

Add an apple and a long pen and it'll be perfect. But on pizza? Nahhh


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 22, 2021)

I have always loved pineapple on pizza, it definitely belongs there


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

Pineapple does belong on pizza. It just does.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software


Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




www.loom.com


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
> 
> 
> Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.
> ...


ok, so its not authentic pizza topping, doesn't take away from the fact its amazing on pizza.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I have always loved pineapple on pizza, *it definitely belongs there*





Humble Cuber said:


> *ok, so its not authentic pizza topping*, doesn't take away from the fact its amazing on pizza.


See, I have proven that pineapple doesn't belong on pizza (you're original claim), and now you're changing what you're saying..........


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> See, I have proven that pineapple doesn't belong on pizza (you're original claim), and now you're changing what you're saying..........


I am by no means a pineapple on pizza supporter, but I think you interpreted it wrong. What Humble Cuber actually means is that pineapple on pizza is not authentic, but he/she likes it and thinks it belongs. You can think something belongs without it being authentic.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I am by no means a pineapple on pizza supporter, but I think you interpreted it wrong. What Humble Cuber actually means is that pineapple on pizza is not authentic, but he/she likes it and thinks it belongs. You can think something belongs without it being authentic.


Makes sense

This argument has always been like trying to prove that x color is the best (x = blue lol), and I'm not really sure what else to say other than it smells + tastes bad (at least to me), and is ridiculous (in a bad way).


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> See, I have proven that pineapple doesn't belong on pizza (you're original claim), and now you're changing what you're saying..........


See that's just the thing. You haven't proven that, a single website saying that pineapple on pizza isn't AUTHENTIC. I'm still saying it belongs in pizza, with that logic, many things we would eat in pizza wouldn't belong on there because it's not AUTHENTIC. Just because something isn't authentic doesn't mean it does t belong. It still deserves to be on pizza and is great on there.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> See that's just the thing. You haven't proven that, a single website saying that pineapple on pizza isn't AUTHENTIC. I'm still saying it belongs in pizza, with that logic, many things we would eat in pizza wouldn't belong on there because it's not AUTHENTIC. Just because something isn't authentic doesn't mean it does t belong. It still deserves to be on pizza and is great on there.


Based on this, it sounds like pineapple on pizza normally isn't welcomed, but some people think it deserves its place. Similar to someone wanting to add a certain non-WCA puzzle to the WCA. Some people think that mirror blocks _deserve _to be an event. So pineapple on pizza is kinda just a side thing restaurants use to make certain people happy.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Based on this, it sounds like pineapple on pizza normally isn't welcomed, but some people think it deserves its place. Similar to someone wanting to add a certain non-WCA puzzle to the WCA. Some people think that mirror blocks _deserve _to be an event. So pineapple on pizza is kinda just a side thing restaurants use to make certain people happy.


That's literally what this thread is all about lol


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> That's literally what this thread is all about lol


What else is there to be said?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
> 
> 
> Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.
> ...


haven't I mentioned before that loom is evil? (To @SH03L4C3 I believe)


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> haven't I mentioned before that loom is evil? (To @SH03L4C3 I believe)


idk, I just wanted to make something quick, and it was a Chrome extension so...


----------



## StrategySam (Apr 23, 2021)

Alright. I work at a pizza place. That leads me to believe, I am the most qualified to answer.

Before I start, lets get some base line facts out of the way. A pineapple is a fruit. It has a 87% water content and 8% citric acid. The reason 87% may seem like a lot but in comparasion an apple has 84%. The arguement some people try to make is that pineapple is the only fruit on the pizza line and fruits tend to have more water content then any other food. Where that falls flat is tomatos. Tomatoes have 95% water content and yet tomatoes aren't in contention. This leads me to believe that it is not only the water that makes people uncomfortable it also has something to do with the citric acid. Citric acid is like the sour in lemon for people who don't know and even through the oven you can still taste some of the citric. It adds this soury taste to the people that some people don't like. 

Another main reason I find people disliking pineapple is the inconistancly. Not in the pineapple, but in the sauce. You see most of the time pizza tastes good. Usually what sells the pizza is the dough or sauce, or both. If you have a sauce that is more moist then other sauces other places use then pineapple might not be as good for that specific pizza. I'm going to be honest, a decent ammount of pizza places have bad sauce, leading to pineapple being too watery or being just sour. (Unlike a decent ammount of pizza places the one I work at has good sauce that really brings out the flavor on the other toppings in a way that doesn't make the sauce seem non-existant). 

At the pizza place I work that there are kinda like suggestions on what pizzas to get. For example there is the "special" which is sausage, pepperoni, onions, green pepper, mushroom and a "veggie" which is Black Olives, Green Peppers, Mushrooms, Onions, Tomato and many more. The only with pineapple is the hawaiian which is canadian bacon(ham), and pineapple. From experience I can say about 1 out of every 20 pizzas are hawaiian. Keep in mind the 1 out of 20 are people who chose having pineapple over other toppings and have the choice to remove pineapple if they wanted. When writing this I was assuming that "Pineapples on pizza or no?" meant just cheese or pineapple and cheese which I felt was what most people were thinking when they answered the poll. Just remember that the 1/20 number would be way higher if the only topping we sold at the store was pineapple, which obviously it isn't. 

To conclude it's obvious that people have different tastes and different places make pizza's in different ways. But I want you to think. "Why do I like/dislike pineapple?" From there will lead to more fruitful conversations. The line between pineapple and no pineapple start to appear for vividly the more we talk about it.


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 23, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Add an apple and a long pen and it'll be perfect. But on pizza? Nahhh


Sadly, I don't want any kind of fruit in my pizza.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 23, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Sadly, I don't want any kind of fruit in my pizza.


pineapple + long pen + apple = PPAP


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

half of them haters have not even tried it


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> half of them haters have not even tried it


I have


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Sadly, I don't want any kind of fruit in my pizza.


Not even tomatoes?


----------



## NacksSnack (May 1, 2021)

It's fine to have pineapple on pizza. I mean, one of my favorite pizzas is barbecue chicken. Quite delicious.


----------



## Cubertix (May 5, 2021)

What's wrong with pineapple on a pizza? I love the cheesy overload Hawaiian pizza the most than the rest!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 9, 2021)

Minecraft YTer


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 9, 2021)

This is the most accurate thing I've heard someone say all day.


----------



## Ravagerous (May 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Not even tomatoes?


Oh, except tomatoes. (I forgot that it's a fruit lol.)


----------



## ruffleduck (May 11, 2021)

Pineapple Pizza is the Holy Food from the heavens. Do not disrespect It. Those who do not accept the Most Holiest of Pizza Toppings shall be condemned and must repent.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 11, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Pineapple Pizza is the Holy Food from the heavens.



Since SS doesn't have this emoji, here:


----------



## Ravagerous (May 13, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Pineapple Pizza is the Holy Food from the heavens. Do not disrespect It. Those who do not accept the Most Holiest of Pizza Toppings shall be condemned and must repent.


Would pineapple be happy knowing how much people want to eat him or not? LOL


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2021)

Pineapple belongs on pizza. I especially like it when you add Canadian bacon (a.k.a. ham) to it, making a lovely slice of Hawai'ian goodness.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 19, 2021)

Meme article on why pineapple pizza sucks








Pineapple pizza, a disgrace to humanity


Pineapple on pizza is perhaps one of the greatest controversies to rock the United States and even the world. Originating from a small restaurant in Canada, pineapple pizza has been actively destroying families and friendships since 1962. While a small minority enjoy this interesting combination...




thspublications.com


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber, a disgrace to humanity.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 19, 2021)

Yes, NO ONE argues with Gordon Ramsay. If you do, you're wrong


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

Look at my signature!!! Pineapple pizza ftw!!!


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 27, 2021)

I had a thought, now I thought I was insane. But... what if... people actually liked pineapple on pizza? I was like, Nooo, that's impossible, but then I thought about it... and realized it's actually possible, so to all those pineapple pizza lovers, here.

eating too many pineapples causes:

diarrhea
nausea
vomiting
abdominal pain
heartburn
getting Gordon Ramsay angry
and Pineapples are a fruit, fruit is a terrible topping on pizza.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I had a thought, now I thought I was insane. But... what if... people actually liked pineapple on pizza? I was like, Nooo, that's impossible, but then I thought about it... and realized it's actually possible, so to all those pineapple pizza lovers, here.
> 
> eating too many pineapples causes:
> 
> ...


What's your point Muazz?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I had a thought, now I thought I was insane. But... what if... people actually liked pineapple on pizza? I was like, Nooo, that's impossible, but then I thought about it... and realized it's actually possible, so to all those pineapple pizza lovers, here.
> 
> eating too many pineapples causes:
> 
> ...


How to rebuddle mere peasants


----------



## Scollier (May 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> and Pineapples are a fruit, fruit is a terrible topping on pizza.





Fine, stick to your word then. I think otherwise, but you go be you. Go ahead and have dry, crusty pizza with absolutely no tomato sauce on it. Have fun!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> Fine, stick to your word then. I think otherwise, but you go be you. Go ahead and have dry, crusty pizza with absolutely no tomato sauce on it. Have fun!



@MuaazCubes so this is your picture of a perfect pizza??^^


----------



## qwr (May 27, 2021)

I don't care too much although the sourness can sometimes be a little unpleasant.
Cilantro though is disgusting and should be banned.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Scollier said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15847
> ...





MuaazCubes said:


> and Pineapples are a fruit, fruit is a terrible* topping* on pizza.



Like I said, fruit is a terrible *topping, *are tomatoes really toppings if they're put below the cheese?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> fruit is a terrible topping on pizza.


:angy olive and tomato noises: Is an Olive a Fruit or Vegetable? Olives Are Fruits. Here's Why. (goodhousekeeping.com) 
and ofc we know that tomatoes are fruits. Imagine Pizza without olives lol.


MuaazCubes said:


> getting Gordon Ramsay angry


Gordon Ramsay is a first rate idiot who swears unnecessarily.

Pineapples ftw!!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 27, 2021)

neck to neck poll piecements places


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

"Pineapples belong on pizza. A hater's taste buds do not" - Sun Tzu, The Art of War


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> "Pineapple's belong on pizza. A haters taste buds do not" - Sun Tzu, The Art of War


I agree, but how come the possessive "'s" and the plural "s" are inverted?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I agree, but how come the possessive "'s" and the plural "s" are inverted?


seems fishy


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I agree, but how come the possessive "'s" and the plural "s" are inverted?


Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 10, 2021)

PINEAPPLE. No returns.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 14, 2021)

JPERM likes pineapple on pizza!




6:50


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> JPERM likes pineapple on pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice catch.
this might change the mind of every jperm fans


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> JPERM likes pineapple on pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He from canada though



Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice catch.
> this might change the mind of every jperm fans


A fan doesn't necessarily agree with that person on everything


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 15, 2021)

put me on "i'll decide when I eat one".


----------



## Scollier (Jul 3, 2021)

Bump because I want to get people riled up

All I have to say, is that all of you pineapple on pizza haters are just picky eaters. Those who enjoy pineapple on pizza obviously are much more mature.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 3, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Bump because I want to get people riled up
> 
> All I have to say, is that all of you pineapple on pizza haters are just picky eaters. Those who enjoy pineapple on pizza obviously are much more mature.


It's like Gan and Valk. You can go with the popular, boring option where you just have small variations that are basically the same, think sausage and meatball (Gan/Anti-Pineapple). Or you can have something distinctive, timeless, true, something that will never let you down, something that balances the perfections of life (Valk/Pineapples).


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

I’ve dished out so many angry reactions on this thread.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’ve dished out so many angry reactions on this thread.


It's because you know we're right and the only way to relieve yourself of the stress is to react with angry face emojis.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 3, 2021)

We got pineapple on pizza as a topping for school lunches a couple of weeks back.
I’m pretty sure people bought them as if they were normal pepperoni toppings


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 3, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Bump because I want to get people riled up
> 
> All I have to say, is that all of you pineapple on pizza haters are just picky eaters. Those who enjoy pineapple on pizza obviously are much more mature.


well, you're actually right, I've been a picky eater as a child, and the last time i had it, was like 10, when I was still a picky eater. so your right, but pineapples still don't belong


----------



## Scollier (Jul 3, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> but pineapples still don't belong



because you're a picky eater, yes I know.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 3, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> well, you're actually right, I've been a picky eater as a child, and the last time i had it, was like 10, when I was still a picky eater. so your right, but pineapples still don't belong


just curious: When was the last time you had pineapple at all. Do you even like the fruit by itself?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> just curious: When was the last time you had pineapple at all. Do you even like the fruit by itself?





MuaazCubes said:


> and the last time i had it, was like 10, when I was still a picky eater.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 3, 2021)

exactly. that is the case with all pineapple pizza haters


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> exactly. that is the case with all pineapple pizza haters


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

Here is a full argument on why pineapple on pizza is bad
I affirm the resolution which states "Pineapple on pizza is bad"
*Contention 1: Health, Taste, and everything else*
Michelin star chef Gordan Ramsay says himself that pineapple pizza is bad. You can't question him. In addition, it's been shown that pineapples have a pH of roughly 3 or 4, meaning that it is quite acidic. Additionally, pineapples have been shown to increase blood sugar levels. As for being on pizza, pineapples are only preferred by 12% of people while it is disliked by 24% of people. Even the ethics of it is bad! By lies and rumors, pineapple pizza have managed to spread a misconception that is is from Hawaii, while it is actually from Canada!

If you still manage to not be convinced and think pineapple pizza is good, then I feel sorry for your misguided thoughts.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Here is a full argument on why pineapple on pizza is bad
> I affirm the resolution which states "Pineapple on pizza is bad"
> *Contention 1: Health, Taste, and everything else*
> Michelin star chef Gordan Ramsay says himself that pineapple pizza is bad. You can't question him. In addition, it's been shown that pineapples have a pH of roughly 3 or 4, meaning that it is quite acidic. Additionally, pineapples have been shown to increase blood sugar levels. As for being on pizza, pineapples are only preferred by 12% of people while it is disliked by 24% of people. Even the ethics of it is bad! By lies and rumors, pineapple pizza have managed to spread a misconception that is is from Hawaii, while it is actually from Canada!
> ...


Hawaiian pizza and Pineapple pizza are two different things. The only people who mistake the two are plebian folk of the modern era who cling to laughable, inconceivable, and worthless traditions that involves nothing but hate for true culture. You can not question Chef Gordon James Ramsay? I deeply regret hearing those false narratives spewing off of your tongue, to never question a leader or believe nothing can be questioned from a mere *mortal *would be considered a cult. You do not take one mans words and base it on your entire ideology that pineapples on top of a tossed dough in which Tomato puree resting under an acquisitive layer of assorted cheeses mixed with excessively aromatic herbs is detestable.

Well I must say that is detestable, that is your argument. To even think of bringing health into question is positively preposterous! Are you saying "@the dnf master" that your outdated "Pepperonis" are any better? How about a Supreme meat pizza in which an assortment of meats from multiple animals beg you to eat them and inherit clogged arteries? To say such a thing is to fall for the "Straw Man fallacy". For you are setting yourself an enemy, adversaries, nay a great evil in which wars must be waged when you have not the liability or even sufficient facts to provide for your argument. You are using opinion that is easily detectably incorrect to the trained mind.

Yours is hardly a full argument as you fail to address many countless issues. This what I have is merely a rebuttal to your pathetic excuse for an argument and I do hope you become more mastered in this art as you are making a fool of yourself and your "cult".


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Hawaiian pizza and Pineapple pizza are two different things.


Exactly! That is why I said that it is a *misconception*


Thecubingcuber347 said:


> You can not question Chef Gordon James Ramsay? I deeply regret hearing those false narratives spewing off of your tongue, to never question a leader or believe nothing can be questioned from a mere *mortal *would be considered a cult.


I do not wish to admit it as it defeats the purpose I am trying to make, however if you fail to infer what I'm doing then I'll say it; it is simple exaggeration


Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Yours is hardly a full argument as you fail to address many countless issues. This what I have is merely a rebuttal to your pathetic excuse for an argument and I do hope you become more mastered in this art as you are making a fool of yourself and your "cult".


How is this a rebuttal? You provide no evidence, no research to back up your claim. And I don't want to say it but if you will insult me and make false deductions that I actually put effort into this, then you're wrong.

Also why doesn't this thread come in the article index? Weird.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Exactly! That is why I said that it is a *misconception*


One created by the uneducated I'm afraid. Both sides played a part in it.



the dnf master said:


> I do not wish to admit it as it defeats the purpose I am trying to make, however if you fail to infer what I'm doing then I'll say it; it is simple exaggeration



A simple exaggeration that your class abuses and continuously uses as if though fact. smh.



the dnf master said:


> How is this a rebuttal? You provide no evidence, no research to back up your claim.


According to the Dictionary a "rebuttal" is, "In law, … a form of evidence that is presented to contradict or nullify other evidence that has been presented by an adverse party". The evidence I find is in your arguments that have misleading commentary and I rebuttal them not with Wikipedia "evidence" but with knowledge that should be achievable by the multitudes.
I do admit it was quite short.



the dnf master said:


> And I don't want to say it but if you will insult me and make false deductions that I actually put effort into this, then you're wrong.


Okay in all seriousness this is a pretty bad statement. Can you provide a false statement in my short argument? By "insulting" someone you do not become wrong just because you hurt the other persons feelings. That doesn't even make any sense. How am I wrong because you're offended. Also you can't have a serious argument if your going to say stuff like that. This is a political/controversial topic so of course you're going to have people ridicule you. If you don't want that don't partake in the argument.

I also though it would be obvious that by using big unnecessary words excessively you could tell I was not trying to be rude. If you are really ready to ruin relations over a pizza topping you seriously need to rethink your decisions. I'm not talking directly to you in that last sentence I'm saying that you shouldn't take this thing to seriously it's all just mock arguments. It's not a huge deal whether you like pineapple on a pizza or not.



the dnf master said:


> Also why doesn't this thread come in the article index? Weird.


Off-Topic Discussions don't appear in the article index.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Can you provide a false statement in my short argument?


It's not objectively false. You just don't make a point why I'm wrong


Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I also though it would be obvious that by using big unnecessary words excessively you could tell I was trying to be rude. If you are really ready to ruin relations over a pizza topping you seriously need to rethink your decisions. I'm not talking directly to you in that last sentence I'm saying that you shouldn't take this thing to seriously it's all just mock arguments. It's not a huge deal whether you like pineapple on a pizza or not.


I'm not taking it seriously, sorry if I made it seem like I did


Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Off-Topic Discussions don't appear in the article index.


oh ok


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> It's not objectively false. You just don't make a point why I'm wrong


Then why didn't you say that in the first place? Again, I said I wasn't rebuttaling it directly but pointing out that you were being hypocritical and using the "straw man" fallacy.



the dnf master said:


> I'm not taking it seriously, sorry if I made it seem like I did





the dnf master said:


> You provide no evidence, no research to back up your claim. And I don't want to say it but if you will insult me and make false deductions that I actually put effort into this, then you're wrong.


 Yes you did indeed make it seem so.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 11, 2021)

guys guys chill. 

Pineapple on pizza is obviously superior.
I don't even know why you are even TRYING to prove otherwise. *cough cough @the dnf master *
You guys are treating it like its rocket science.


----------



## LBr (Jul 30, 2021)

PINEAPPLES DON'T BELONG ON PIZZA​


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 30, 2021)

LBr said:


> PINEAPPLES DON'T BELONG ON PIZZA​


Wise words from a wise man.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 31, 2021)

LBr said:


> PINEAPPLES DON'T BELONG ON PIZZA​


That's like saying stickers don't belong on a cube


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Bump because I want to get people riled up
> 
> All I have to say, is that all of you pineapple on pizza haters are just picky eaters. Those who enjoy pineapple on pizza obviously are much more mature.


Yes I agree, it's the same as people who hate custard on mashed potato or cyanide on chips.
To all the previous posters, perhaps some people just like it on pizza whereas others don't? Sorry to spoil the nonsense with rational thought.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

*cough cough* I don't eat pizzas much *cough cough*, so I'm just gonna choose yes since i like fruits and vegetables.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *cough cough* I don't eat pizzas much *cough cough*, so I'm just gonna choose yes since i like fruits and vegetables.


Thank you for at least not hating even though you never had it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Thank you for at least not hating even though you never had it


I meant I don't eat it that much but I did had it before


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 24, 2022)

Bump time.

Ladies, Gentlemen, friends and enemies. This debate has gone on for too long. I stand under a banner, a single principle, that puts me on the pineapple side of this debate, and it's a principle that we should all stand on:

If it doesn't affect you, don't care.

I know that this concept is revolutionary: we want to control what methods people use, the algs, even the puzzles they solve. This is not our right. We are not owners of that person, rather fellow human beings. If that person, as fellow mankind, puts pineapple on their pizza, let them. You don't need to respect it, you don't even need to eat it, but that doesn't matter. It's not your pizza, so you will be fine. If you want to have chocolate sauce with chicken on your pizza, I won't respect it, but I will allow it. Don't force me to eat it. This isn't so much a question of pineapple on pizza, rather liberty to choose.

That, fellow cubers, is why we should allow people to put pineapple on their pizza, as that allows us to put what we want on our pizza. Their freedom guarantees our freedom.

Papa Smurf


----------



## White KB (Feb 24, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Bump time.
> 
> Ladies, Gentlemen, friends and enemies. This debate has gone on for too long. I stand under a banner, a single principle, that puts me on the pineapple side of this debate, and it's a principle that we should all stand on:
> 
> ...


:salute emoji:


----------



## Scollier (Feb 24, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Bump time.
> 
> Ladies, Gentlemen, friends and enemies. This debate has gone on for too long. I stand under a banner, a single principle, that puts me on the pineapple side of this debate, and it's a principle that we should all stand on:
> 
> ...


*cue national anthem music*


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Pineapple on Pizza!!!!


----------



## White KB (Feb 25, 2022)

Agreed. Pineapple on pizza!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 19, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Bump time.
> 
> Ladies, Gentlemen, friends and enemies. This debate has gone on for too long. I stand under a banner, a single principle, that puts me on the pineapple side of this debate, and it's a principle that we should all stand on:
> 
> ...


Nope. Ban pineapple on pizza and jail anyone that has it.


----------



## White KB (Mar 19, 2022)

Tony Fisher said:


> Nope. Ban pineapple on pizza and jail anyone that has it.


Fill the jails with us, then. You can only hold us down for so long. And when you hold us down, part of you has to stay down there with us to keep us down, preventing you from rising up.
-Martin Luther King, Jr. and someone else involved in the civil rights movement and @White KB, 1960 & 2022


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 20, 2022)

Tony Fisher said:


> Nope. Ban pineapple on pizza and jail anyone that has it.



Uno reverse card


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 22, 2022)

Not huge on pineapple pizza but I'd rather it than things like olives or sardines. 

I just like pepperoni and cheese.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 8, 2022)

MJS Cubing said:


> Tomato *sauce*, and last i checked, sauce isn’t a fruit. also, olives suck


tomato sauce comes from tomatoes tho. olives are good


----------

